# Gorge Trip



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Me and a couple of friends hit the Gorge Thursday, Friday and Saturday morning. We spent most of our time chasing rainbows and just enjoying the nice weather. Sheep Creek produced several rainbows and one 4 pound mac pup. Kingfisher Island was loaded with 12 to 14 inch rainbows and produced fish all day. Hideout was much slower but did produce a few bigger fish. We didn't catch any rainbows over 18 inches until we checked out Lucerne. We spent a couple hours there catching a few 3 to 4 pounders before calling it quites. The fishing at Lucerne wasn't really my thing. Water temps ranged 44 to 46. My friend lucked onto an early smallmouth with powerbait no less. Looks like things are finally warming up. Awesome weekend.........


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys......


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Were you trolling or bank fishing if I may ask?


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

We trolled between Sheep Creek and Hideout on Thursday and Friday. We fished Lucerne from the bank on Sat.. We drove down to Little Hole and the river is extremely high. The few fisherman we saw were fishing around the launches.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a great trip. Thanks for the report. I'm itching to get up there.


----------



## Werx (Apr 28, 2011)

I drive by the gorge every week for work... but don't get to stop. Why won't they just let me take a few hours to fish? Rubbish.


----------

